# diesel badge order



## Dieselcruz (Aug 3, 2014)

One of our fellow diesel owners in AU is willing to put an order together for the Holden Badges for the trunk. I am willing to place the order with him and distribute them to anyone in the States. Any other interest out there? The prices Please let me know. the costs are looking much better that anything on eBay that I have seen.

Id like to work this out in the next week so it doesn't drag out to far. 

Mark


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds like a plan. Count me in.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm in ...


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Me 2


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I think I'm in for a Holden trunk/boot badge, as in the bow tie replacement one, not the diesel badge.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Count me in.

Ive considered having emblem pro's make one for me.


----------

